# svgalib_helper.ko: unknown symbol

## MasquedAvenger

Hey everyone.  I just installed svgalib-1.9.19-r3 with a vanilla 2.6.11.8 kernel.  I have devfs support in the kernel but it does not mount by default.  Instead I'm using udev.  I get the following error when I modprobe svgalib_helper:

FATAL: Error inserting svgalib helper (--path to module object--): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

So, I ran dmesg and this is what I see:

svgalib_helper: Unknown symbol devfs_mk_symlink

Is this a bug perhaps?  Any ideas?  Has anyone else had the same problem?  Any input would be appreciated  :Smile: 

James

----------

## magno

i'm using udev and compile the media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3 with the current kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4

I get the same error:

magno root # modprobe svgalib_helper ;dmesg |tail -n 1

FATAL: Error inserting svgalib_helper (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/misc/svgalib_helper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

svgalib_helper: Unknown symbol devfs_mk_symlink

I uncoment de line related with devfs in the svgalib:

vi /usr/portage/media-libs/svgalib/svgalib-1.9.19-r3.ebuild :48

    # devfs_mk_symlink no longer available #77186

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-devfs.patch

ebuild /usr/portage/media-libs/svgalib/svgalib-1.9.19-r3.ebuild digest

and it works!!!!

But after that i think about one thing...

Maybe, put the nodevfs in the grub.conf line, solve too

----------

## cs02rm0

I've suffered the same bug. Since then I haven't been able to build a new kernel, or having tried to build a new kernel and consequently falling back to an old one, I haven't been able to rebuild the nvidia module.

Uncommenting the patch line didn't work for me, I haven't tried the nodevfs grub.conf line yet.

----------

## cs02rm0

Does anyone have a workaround for this at all? I could really do with getting OpenGL back!

----------

## lemaitrezor

I have the same problem today with kernel 2.6.11-r8

Does someone has a workaround ? (Bugzilla fix activatig devfs-patch does not work for me)

----------

## cs02rm0

The only workaround I found was using a gentoo-dev-sources kernel instead.

No idea what the cause is still though.

----------

## lemaitrezor

Thanks

Il will try with vanilla-source (wich are the new dev-source as said on the forum).

Quite strange anyway, this svgalib issue seems to be an old bug.

Cheers;

----------

## lemaitrezor

Hi all 

Well I Solved this issue just with 

```
 make mrproper 
```

 on my Kernel  :Smile: 

...now i start my Quest of valid fb.modes for my 15KHZ arcade monitor

Thank you all !

----------

